# Ponies and GR



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Riding Beau (what a good stud)



















Petting his Horse, Que! 










Petting Dillon (One of the best pictures!)










And his gun that he got for his Birthay on July 24th. He is so proud of it...lol


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

pic number 4 is darling


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

pics 3 and 4 are so cute!
and he looks like he used that stuffed horse as shooting practice 
haha!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****!!
The picture where he's holding the gun up is just priceless!
Made me tear up I was laughing so hard!! 

I love the picture of him and Dillion. You should get that one framed.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a beautiful picture. The one with your son and the horse over the fence, the one you liked. What a kind looking horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

How adorableeeee!!  LOL your son is so cute & photogenic!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Kirsti-Thanks very much! I love it, it just about brings tears to my eyes. 

Salty-Funny you should mention that because he did! ****

Steff-Yeah it's pretty darn cute! Though I definatly had to post that one...lol And I will be getting that picture framed, just love it! 

M2G-Thanks! He is a very kind horse, we are very lucky to have him.

Pop-Thanks so much!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

How precious! Those pics just made my day, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aww... make sure you give my little man and big hug and kiss for me. 
And send him on the greyhound... I'm having withdrawls already!

Actually, I got my car back ($530 :shock: ) and I want to go meet Rythm and Bree's owner to see if we can swing a deal on Rythm's dam, so I might be planning a trip down there for a few days. 
Any days that would be best?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks 3Neighs, he makes my day every single day! LOL

Steff I will be sure too, George is just putting the little dude to sleep. He started calling himself Dude today, it was pretty sweet. 

All days work good for me!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks 3Neighs, he makes my day every single day! LOL
> 
> Steff I will be sure too, George is just putting the little dude to sleep. He started calling himself Dude today, it was pretty sweet.
> 
> All days work good for me!


That's cause Auntie always calls him Little Dude. 
His way of saying he misses me muchly! I feel like I haven't seen him in ten years!  

Anyhow, mom was thinking of going up to Calaway Park in two weeks or so, so maybe I'll just skip out on a day or two and go there if you wanted to pick me up as I wouldn't have my car?
I doubt you'd be going, or would you bring GR?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL I little late on my reply!

I probably won't go but if you want to come out that would be okay, or if you guys wanted you could take GR.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

One word.

Cuteness


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much Rach!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I only speak the truth, lol.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> LOL I little late on my reply!
> 
> I probably won't go but if you want to come out that would be okay, or if you guys wanted you could take GR.


A little. 

We can leave GR with Moria to play on the roller coaster while we go look at horses.
Sounds good to me.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah right, no coasters for him yet!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Whatch out you might just end up on fugly horse of the day !!!

jk your son is so cute !! adorable pics and beautiful horse.. They are both stud muffins lol


----------

